# Small brag: My puppy got his RN!



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations! That is a great accomplishment. You guys must have worked hard.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Rally is very fun. That's worth a nice-sized brag.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Very nice scores! I'm glad to see you're hooked, once you get bitten by the bug, the sky's the limit!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!!! Rally is fun!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Rally is fun to get the youngins in the ring! Have fun!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo congrats!!! Love training 'em young!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to guys!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Wooot! Wooot!!! Well Done!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



MaddieMagoo said:


> Congratulations!!! Rally is fun to get the youngins in the ring! Have fun!!


I completely agree! It's a lot of fun and it gets them exposed to the chaos of the ring early on. We're so not ready for regular obedience, but we're getting exposure to a bunch of things early


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

For the record, there are no small brags. Congratulations to you and Riot!!! I'm seeing a bright future for that pup!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!! When I read the subject line, for a sec I thought he became a nurse! LOLOL!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh how kewl....congrats to both of you.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Job! Rally's a great way to bring in new "green" dogs into obedience!


----------

